# Cycling question



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

OK so i'm not totally new on keeping fish, but it's been a few years since i've had a tank. I love keeping fish, but i'm not too crazy about it. Just want to have a few nice looking fish in a small tank that fits my area.

So anyways to my question. My son's landlords gave my son and his roomate a fluval edge 6 gallon tank. They didn't take care of it at all and all but one white minnow survived and a billion snails. (perfect enviroment for them at least) The lights fried and the plants where also starting to go. So 6 months later, he asks me if i wanted the tank.

My question is this...Do I still have to cycle the tank? I had to do a total water change, scrub the rocks, one was completely green but originally it was white. I poured boiling water over the gravel to kill off the baby snails but took out all the big ones by hand. I only rinsed the filter media, but washed the filter casing in mild soapy water.

I did put about 2 cups of old water in it and ran it without fish for a day and then added the mature minnow and 3 baby minnows that were being sold as feeders.

Is there anything else I should be doing? I do eventually want to add a couple guppies, but i'm assuming it's way to soon for that.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Were you able to keep the filter running? It's more the bacteria in the media in the filter than the water that will reduce, if not eliminate, your cycling time. If you're not starting with fresh filter media, you may be in trouble.

That's at least what I was told when I swapped tanks. I just moved my filters from one to the other, and was good to go.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for your response 

Yes, I am using the old filter media. 

My worry was mostly because I had to partially sterilze the gravel. But i forgot to meantion that 3 of the snails survived the hot water treatment, so i'm sure some of the bacteria did as well.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

You mentioned you poured boiling water on the substrate to sterilize it - that would have done the job, so you're starting with a cleaned-up base. Problem is, that would have destroyed the beneficial bacteria, so don't count on that source to more rapidly cycle your tank. Similarly, you said you rinsed the filter media. If you didn't do that in the previous aged tank water, but in unconditioned tap water instead, that would likely have done away with a lot of the bacteria therein, particularly if you used any soap in the rinsing. So that won't be much help either. You're pretty much back to square one.

You can hasten the cycle process a great deal by heavily planting the tank &/or adding some filter media, or substrate obtained from a known reliable source of healthy tank(s).
( A good reliable LFS, or a friend who is an experienced successful fishkeeper.)
Another assist would be to use Seachem Stability, but you would still need to test for ammonia, nitrites and nitrates, on a daily or bi-daily basis for a while, to confirm how the cycle process is progressing, before you add any fish which you don't want to lose.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmm, that's what i was afraid of. I didn't use soap on the tank itself or the filter media, only on the algy covered rocks and very diluted even then.

I'll wait til I can get a test kit and more live plants before adding anything else to the tank. 

Should I worry about the surving snails??? There are 3, they are the type with a point not the round. And man they're fast.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Tazzy_toon said:


> Hmm, that's what i was afraid of. I didn't use soap on the tank itself or the filter media, only on the algy covered rocks and very diluted even then.
> 
> I'll wait til I can get a test kit and more live plants before adding anything else to the tank.
> 
> Should I worry about the surving snails??? There are 3, they are the type with a point not the round. And man they're fast.


Sounds like Malaysian Trumpet snails to me. They are a pest to get rid of. If I were in your situation I'd be tempted to start from scratch ie completely sterilize/eliminate snails and re-cycle the tank. Being its only a six gallon tank the water changes required for cycling would be short and sweet. Plus you would be rid of a potential pest in the MTS. Good luck!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Woot, tested water, no amonia, so i guess it did have some good bacteria.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Sorry to rain on your parade, but you may not be Ammonia free yet.
You should read about the Nitrate Cycle, as it takes time.
Here's a link for ya.
Nitrates! « Joe Jaworski's Weblog
Cheers,
Greg


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree with Greg, I'd definitely keep checking your water parameters.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

hmmm.... i tried reading that article, but to be honest most of it went over my head. 

I know that lack of amonia isn't a free ride, but does seem like a good indicator that things are going well.

I don't have a ton of cash so, i bought a simple test kit just to make sure I wasn't harming my fish. I'll be doing a couple more tests weekly and if it starts to rise, I'll figure something out.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Simply, as Ammonia builds up, bacteria that feed on it produce Nitrites.
Then, as Nitirites build up, bacteria that feed on that produce Nitrates.
Once the Cycle is stable, you'll never see any Ammonia or Nitrites, as the bacteria are doing their jobs, and all you'll see are Nitrates. Some tanks don't see much, if any, Nitrates if the bio-load(fish load) is low.
So, you are going to see some Ammonia readings over the next week to 10 days, and most likely not until a week. At this point you should see some Nitrite readings. At this point, the Ammo readings might still climb. The Nitrite readings will let you know how that is going, as far as Ammo and Nitrite.
Then, later, you will see the Ammo drop, the Nitrites level off or drop, and the Nitrates climb.
Review the chart in the link I posted for you and look @ the overlaps for the 3readings.
Get some test kits.
Read, read, read.
Good luck,
Greg


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

One more thing you can add to your tank is one of these
SeaChem Ammonia Alert
I have found these to be very reliable as long as you remove the clear film without touching the pad and leave it in the tank.
It takes hours to first read correctly, so be patient.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks for clearing that up a bit. I'm still hoping that the lack of amonia means that my tank still has the bacteria in it, but i know that's probably unlikely. I will look into one of those items you posted. 
I was hoping to put some guppies in my tank soon. How long should i wait? Ie, if no ammonia still after 10 days, would that be safe to say everythings well?


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Does your test kit show nitrite and nitrate lvls? If you can get out to J&L...that's where i got mine from...i think it was around 26 bucks. anyways, that's the cheapest i've seen it around.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

bingerz said:


> Does your test kit show nitrite and nitrate lvls? If you can get out to J&L...that's where i got mine from...i think it was around 26 bucks. anyways, that's the cheapest i've seen it around.


No I only got the amonia kit, but I have no idea where that is, I never heard of it.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Its in burnaby. 205a-3430 Brighton ave


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

ah, that's a shame, I don't go out that way much. Farthest I go from Cloverdale is Guildford or Langley, I'm not fond of bridges. lol

But I really do appreciate the input.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tazzy_toon said:


> ah, that's a shame, I don't go out that way much. Farthest I go from Cloverdale is Guildford or Langley, I'm not fond of bridges. lol
> 
> But I really do appreciate the input.


Roger's Aquatic & Pet Supplies

No bridges.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You'll definitely need a master kit, you'll unknowingly be killing your fish without it. I'd recommend Roger's, I shop there regularly and they're extremely helpful and nice people.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Roger's is excellent. I shop there all the time. (120th St. between 80th & 81st Aves - Surrey/Delta)

Must closer to you yet is Petsmart in the mall on 200th St., Langley, where Chapters & Sears are located (across 200th St. from Willowbrook Mall). They'll have a good test kit for less $ than you can find elsewhere.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks everyone, i bought a master tester that hangs on the tank, but it takes up have the side of the tank. lol. It was only $15, but at least it's something for now.

I also bought a small plant as well called a crypt and she added some water for me, to put in my tank. 

I'm probably making a ton of rookie mistakes, but i guess we all have to start somewhere right?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You've come to the right place, and you're asking intelligent questions. You're definitely on the right track now.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Tazzy_toon said:


> thanks everyone, i bought a master tester that hangs on the tank, but it takes up have the side of the tank. lol. It was only $15, but at least it's something for now.
> 
> Glad you got a kit.
> My idea of a Master Test Kit was this
> ...


----------

